# colour registration question



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

So we went and put a deposit on our new herdsire. Hes got some great genetics and i cant wait for himbto come home. His registered name will be witts blazin o'bodacious me (hopefully its not too long . 
What would his coloring be??? He does have a moonspot on his butt even though the pictures dont show it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Chamoisee with extensive white? I'm just guessing to see if I've learned anything on colors yet. Lol


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm no help on color but what is o'bodaciuos?? And is it said O-Bo-day-shus? LoL sorry I have made a goofball of myself sitting here trying to read your post and I read the name like ten times and still couldn't figure out if I was saying it right.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I know bodacious was an '88 rodeo bull. Same thing with just a "o" if front I guess. 

Sorry lol my brain is malfunctioning tonight


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Bodacious means beautiful or attractive. 

I named him after my moms finished champion french bulldog who she sadly lost years ago. So its in rememberance of him .  
And kccjer i knew it had to be something with exstensive white lol. Thankyou.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Aww! I love French bulldogs! Your little guy is beautiful by the way! His markings are so cool!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hehe. At least I got that part right! Lol. From what I've looked up on mine I would call him chamoisee. But....he might be a buckskin too.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd get Kylee's take on it, but I'd say buckskin. The one in my avatar photo is buckskin and white.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't figured out how you tell buckskin and chamoisee when they have that much white


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is buckskin with heavy white overlay. I can see the black.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> He is buckskin with heavy white overlay. I can see the black.


Yup, like your avatar.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thankyou all, the breeder said she would call him Brown with exstensive white overlay and black trim and moonspots. Seemed too complicated i like buckskin better. He was a quad and the other boy was the same pattern but just black and white and one doeling was bucksin with some white and the other i cant even describe lol


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Buckskin is the brown with black trim  just in one word


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Where are the moonspots? I don't see any. The description your breeder is giving is incorrect. You need to really picture him without any white. Then you can clearly see buckskin.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Its on the top of his rump. Where the black should continue all the way down to the base of the tail it stops and there is a oblong shape there that is 4 or 5 shades lighter than his regular brown color. Its almost a cream but not quite that light. I should have gotten a picture of it. None of these show it and i was suprised when i noticed it. Ill be going to get him in 4 weeks so ill post a picture then .


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay found a picture that shows it but the picture is very blurry so i zoomed in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What color is the spot?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Its about 4 or 5 ahades lighter then his brown color its really visible in person.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Its almost a cream color.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would PM KW Farm. She would know better on the color for the moonspot. I know you wouldn't say moonspots plural since he only has one.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

When i pick him up ill check him over really well to see if he has anymore. I will pm her as well. It was hard to tell because they had 6~8 kids that were all colorful and jumping around. I was more focused on the dam and sire's conformation too.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> He is buckskin with heavy white overlay. I can see the black.


But there is black on chamoisee too! The Buckskin on Kylee's web doesn't have black on the legs and has more of a "cape". The Chamoisee has the "trim" that goes down the back and sometimes across the shoulders. I'm kind of thinking this is one of those colors that you do your best. LOL

And another color question: If you turn in a registration with a color/pattern description that is not an accepted goat color....do they send your registration back? I know you don't send a pic with them to make sure and it's reliant on your own description....for example: blue and white paint for a nubian?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is buckskin and white and that does look like a moon spot.

For his papers I would put: "Buckskin with white overlay; moon spot on rump." If you find more moon spots then just say "several moon spots" instead.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

kccjer said:


> But there is black on chamoisee too! The Buckskin on Kylee's web doesn't have black on the legs and has more of a "cape". The Chamoisee has the "trim" that goes down the back and sometimes across the shoulders. I'm kind of thinking this is one of those colors that you do your best. LOL
> 
> And another color question: If you turn in a registration with a color/pattern description that is not an accepted goat color....do they send your registration back? I know you don't send a pic with them to make sure and it's reliant on your own description....for example: blue and white paint for a nubian?


I'm including photos of a chamoisee vs. a buckskin.

As for color accuracy for registration. The registries don't seem to care what you put down. If you are unsure, just go by what you see. Instead of buckskin and white, you can always say black, brown, and white instead. It's okay to keep it simple.

The first doe is buckskin and the second is chamoisee.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thankyou all so much!! And kw farms that's what I will put on his papers. I looked up buckskin with white overlay and chamoisee with white overlay and it all looks the same to me.  I'm not good with colors yet.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

kccjer said:


> ...for example: blue and white paint for a nubian?


I looked up blue and white paint nubian and I found this picture. They called her markings red and blue roan with white paint markings. I hope this helped!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Kylee has a wonderful website on colors, patterns, etc. For those of you who haven't discovered her treasure trove, here's the link: http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

"I looked up buckskin with white overlay and chamoisee with white overlay and it all looks the same to me.  I'm not good with colors yet."

Lol. I agree!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Tri-colored


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

With Nigies the Chamoisee must have pure black legs. Black stripes down the front of the leg doesn't qualify.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

goathiker said:


> With Nigies the Chamoisee must have pure black legs. Black stripes down the front of the leg doesn't qualify.


Ahhh! That makes sense now! Thank you!


----------

